# Frequent issues in micro SD card



## soorajdigit (Dec 31, 2020)

Many times I get the error notification message like Issue in SD Card, SD card is damaged Tap to fix. Sometimes when I reinsert the card, it works. But once didn't work at all. Tapping on it shows formatting options. But when I format it stucks at 20% and in my Redmi note 9 pro, the device keeps rebooting when I try to format the card. Tried on old Lenovo K5 note, here also stuck at 20 percentage & later shows timeout error message. After some time it shows card is ready. I have encountered the same problem many times. Why this problem happens?

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 31, 2020)

SD card has reached its end, certainly as they do not live long. Try to format using official SD formatter on PC and if that fails, time to buy new one.


----------



## soorajdigit (Jan 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> SD card has reached its end, certainly as they do not live long. Try to format using official SD formatter on PC and if that fails, time to buy new one.


Do brands matter in micro sd card? For support upto 1080p videos, which class is recommended?

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 14, 2021)

soorajdigit said:


> Do brands matter in micro sd card? For support upto 1080p videos, which class is recommended?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk



Yes, SanDisk, Kingston, samsung are better than some brands like Axl or unbranded ones. Because there is a difference in way of manufacturing. Also, these brands have better after sales and less error probability. Now, for HD videos, clas 10 is recommended, but it is quite common now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2021)

Get the best class you can afford, apart from speeds, better class usually has longevity.
Go for UHS1 and above.. Its the new standard


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2021)

For 1080p stuff, don't get anything below class 10. And yeah, brands do matter in the long run for the quality of the product. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willjoe (Jul 14, 2022)

*8 Most Common Memory Card Problems and Their Solutions*

Memory Card Is Write-Protected. 
Card Cannot Be Used/Read. 
Invalid File System in the Card. 
Memory Card Runs Slowly. 
Memory Card Cannot Be Read by Computer. 
Missing or Unreadable Files in the Card. 
Memory Card Shows Empty Somehow. 
Physically Damaged Memory Card.

Regards,
Willjoe


----------

